# With what diet can I lose a lot of weight fast?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 23, 2019)

I have been losing weight since January this year. I have lost 20 kilograms in the past three months. My basic principles are step-by-step dietary adjustments. The details are as follows:


*1) Breakfast: *breakfast can be appropriate to eat more, a cup of yogurt, an egg, two dishes, this is my recipe.


*2) Lunch:* 2 two meals, three vegetarian dishes, less oil. Because in the school cafeteria, there is no way to ask for too much.


*3) Dinners:* a vegetarian dish, a peeled chicken, a chicken like white-cut chicken, no soy sauce, pure meat, no oil, and a bowl of porridge.


*4) Plus meals:* at 10 o'clock in the morning, you can eat an apple, you can eat a banana in the afternoon, or pineapple is actually not too much. Animal fat, vegetable oil reasonable intake, eat less special sweet things. There are still a few points I want to emphasize.


A) Must eat staple food. It is totally unscientific to lose weight without eating staple food. First of all, you have to exercise. Then the energy that is consumed at the beginning of exercise is from the staple food you eat. How can you keep exercising in a state of hunger? In addition, can you not eat staple food for a lifetime? Losing weight is not a stage of time. It takes a long time to persist and maintain. When you lose weight, you don't eat it. After you eat it, you will get fat again. Therefore, you must ensure a reasonable intake of staple food when you lose weight. Of course, you can't eat too much.


B) Tea, junk food, say goodbye. These are the ultimate in unhealthy, not only fat but also affect your health, this is a strong stop!


C) It is inevitable that occasional indulgence or inability to control, give yourself a chance to breathe. It is normal to eat more occasionally or to change the recipe. Don't be too guilty. Losing weight is a long-term process. A meal or two can't change the big trend, but be careful to accumulate less and control. To sum up, in my personal experience, weight loss is essentially a change in your previous habits and state, both in sports and in the diet. And if you want to maintain the results of weight loss, this change is to be maintained for a long time, that is, from the moment you lose weight, you know that you have to say goodbye to your previous life, and be prepared for the year after. It has been like this for a few years and ten years. I think that people who have experienced weight loss know the pain of losing weight, and they are the most terrible, so keep it! Moreover, when you are used to exercising every day and getting used to eating every meal, you will find that these harsh conditions have become your lifestyle and habits. If you don't exercise, you feel uncomfortable. Eat more. I will feel that I have reached the goal at this time.
Thanks and Good Luck!


----------

